
Show HN: Free online programming courses in new tab, everyday - intous
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quickcode-free-online-pro/nnigpbiaggiephcndokoaongeefpbdcj?hl=en
======
intous
Quick Code is a place to discover free online programming courses. New courses
surface every day on the site.

Sometimes, these courses are free for a limited time and you have higher
chances of missing them.

With this chrome extension, you will get updates of new courses as soon as
they publish on the site. It shows new courses in the new tab.

You can look for courses of different programming languages directly from the
new tab.

You will receive notifications about new courses so you never miss the new
free courses.

